# What did you name your tarantulas?



## justamber (Aug 7, 2020)

Do you name your tarantulas? What are their names/species? If you have too many, what are some of your favorites? I love hearing what others have picked!

Mine:

A. genic - Reptar
A. chalcodes - Margaret, Echo
A. hentzi - Clarke
A. seemanni - Ducky, Little Foot, Petrie, Nairobi
B. albiceps - Juniper
B. auratum - Bellamy
B. boehmei - Blodreina
B. hamorii - Django
B. klaasi - Rogue
B. smithi - Clementine
C. versicolor - Jolt
C. darlingi - Taco
C. cyaneopubescens - Lumen
G. quirgai - Wanheda
G. pulchra - Michonne
G. pulchripes - Oro
G. rosea - Jude, Violet
I. mira - Burrito
L. parahybana - Jerry, Kevin, Samara
M. robustum - Octavia
N. tripepii - Penelope
T. albopilosus - Wednesday
T. vagans - Ivy

Reactions: Like 3 | Sad 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Liquifin (Aug 7, 2020)

I used to name my tarantulas, but as the collection grew too large I just decided to number them. However, any special tarantulas to me will be named once sexed so I still do name some tarantulas in my collection. Naming my tarantulas doesn't mean I'll treat them with more care, it just means it seems special to me. I treat all my tarantulas with detail and care and even numbered specimens will probably be given a unique name in the future as a sign of respect.

Named Tarantulas in my Collection:
0.1 A. chalcodes - Akarui
0.1 A. ezendami (larger) - Queen (RIP)
0.1 A. ezendami (smaller) - Hachi
0.1 A. seemanni - Mana
0.1 B. albopilosum (Honduran) - Camilla
0.1 B. albopilosum (Nicarauan) - Rosa
1.0 B. albopilosum (Nicaraguan) - Sr. Floof (RIP) I have his offspring to carry his legacy
0.1 B. emelia - Emelia
0.1 B. vagans - Velvet Crowe
1.0 C. versicolor - Versilius (RIP) I have his offspring to carry his legacy
0.1 G. pulchripes (larger specimen) - Seiya
1.0 G. pulchripes - Garo
0.1 G. pulchripes (smaller specimen) - Yue
0.1 H. maculata - Shiro
0.1 H. himalayana - Miku
1.0 T. stirmi - Adam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justamber (Aug 7, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> I used to name my tarantulas, but as the collection grew too large I just decided to number them. However, any special tarantulas to me will be named once sexed so I still do name some tarantulas in my collection. Naming my tarantulas doesn't mean I'll treat them with more care, it just means it seems special to me. I treat all my tarantulas with detail and care and even numbered specimens will probably be given a unique name in the future as a sign of respect.
> 
> Named Tarantulas in my Collection:
> 0.1 A. chalcodes - Akarui
> ...


I love Sr. Floof! Those are all really cool names. I understand getting too many to name, it gets difficult after awhile!


----------



## Liquifin (Aug 7, 2020)

justamber said:


> I love Sr. Floof! Those are all really cool names. I understand getting too many to name, it gets difficult after awhile!


Sr. Floof was well respected by me and many forum members back then, I still have pictures of him in my gallery as he lives up to his name. Even now, his name lives on within the forums and still is respected by many members that hears his name. I do have a few of his legacy with me, as they are juveniles now.













MM B. albopilosum Nicaraguan



__ Liquifin
__ Aug 23, 2018
__ 4
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
male
mature male




						OH YEA!!! he's now MM today!! And yes, once that sperm web is made. He's going to meet my lovely...
					
















MM B. albopilosum Nicaraguan Feeding



__ Liquifin
__ Aug 27, 2018
__ 4
__
albopilosum
brachypelma
brachypelma albopilosum
curlyhair tarantula
feeding
male
mature male




						Named by @Ungoliant, it is Sr. Floof's first feeding after ultimate molt, but still waiting for...

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Gurantula (Aug 7, 2020)

Molly - G. rosea
Morgan - G. pulchripes
Abby - L. parahybana
Amelia - Hapalopus sp. 
Sylvia - T. vagans
Pepper - T. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rusted180 (Aug 8, 2020)

Liquifin said:


> I used to name my tarantulas, but as the collection grew too large I just decided to number them. However, any special tarantulas to me will be named once sexed so I still do name some tarantulas in my collection. Naming my tarantulas doesn't mean I'll treat them with more care, it just means it seems special to me. I treat all my tarantulas with detail and care and even numbered specimens will probably be given a unique name in the future as a sign of respect.
> 
> Named Tarantulas in my Collection:
> 0.1 A. chalcodes - Akarui
> ...


Nice! I named some of my T's japanese names as well!
1. C. cyaneopubescens - Nippon
2. H. sp. Colombia - October
3. A. Hentzi - Yosemite
4. P. Murinus HCF - Jambo
5. C. Ovalacium - Peter
6. Chilobrachys sp electric blue - Bela
7. Cyriopagopus Lividus emerald green - Matcha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 8, 2020)

I've got like 70-odd so I'll only do 10 in the interest of keeping it short.

Rogue - A. geniculata
Mileena - C. versicolor
Shadowcat - P. irminia
Corsair - G. sp. "Concepcion"
Carnage - P. atrichomatus
Kitana - T. albopilosus
Storm - N. chromatus
Nebula - A. variegata
Domino - H. maculata
Rain - T. rasti

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Aug 8, 2020)

I have few enough to be able to name them all. All genders are arbitrarily assumed.
T. albopilosus - Sputnik, Bob Ross, & Atwood
B. hamorii - Spider Jerusalem
L. parahybana - Jersey
L. polycuspulatus - Cooper (sometimes Agent Cooper or D.B. Cooper, depending on his level of grouchiness)
N. coloratovilosus - Scully
E. campestratus - Princess Bubblegum
A. seemanni - Ghost
A. chalcodes - Chainsaw Sally
P. sp. south hispaniola - Perry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asgiliath (Aug 8, 2020)

"Big Scary" the stirmi is my only named T.  At about 8 inches, I think it's fitting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pepper (Aug 8, 2020)

All of them: Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## coolnweird (Aug 8, 2020)

I only have 10, so they all have names!

T. albopilosus- Francis
P. reduncus- Boo
C. cyaneopubescens- Pickles
A. avicularia- Pigeon
N. tripepii- Peaches
P. sazimai- Ember
T. vagans- Sting
A. seemanni- Stevie
P. sp tigris- Chomper
M. robustum- Neo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 8, 2020)

0.0.1 T. albopilosus- Echo

0.0.1 T. epicuraneus- Spirit

0.0.1 G. pulchripes- Taco

0.1.0 C. leetzi- Bayley

0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens- Haze

0.0.1 M. robustum- Danger

0.0.1 A. moderatum- Maverick

0.0.1 B. klaasi- Tequila

0.0.1 X. intermedia- Neptune

0.0.1 P. cambridgei- Edge

0.0.1 P. sazimai- Raindrop

0.1.0 N. coloratovillosus- Headbutt

0.0.1 G. iheringi- Phobia

0.0.1 A. geniculata- Rio (RIP), Rio II

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Transrights (Aug 8, 2020)

I only named my first and oldest T - B. Albopilosus named Zelda. She's turned 12 a few days ago

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ConstantSorrow (Aug 8, 2020)

Pepper said:


> All of them: Tony


So you have recreated New Jersey, only with tarantulas? That's a massive improvement!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Royalty (Aug 8, 2020)

I just use their Latin names tbh. I do have a couple of nicknames for a couple-

H.Pulchripes is "Blue-legged Billy" 
G.Pulchra is Fat-Arse (before it molted it had such a big bum my bf and I were joking about it. He never really knows too much about their names so I just say Fat-arse so he knows which one).

I call my I.Mira just Mira. She is a bit of a fat-bum right now and hopefully is molting/molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicareux (Aug 8, 2020)

T. Albopilosus - Brando 
G. Pulchra - Snoflwake (Because we all know snowflakes are black)
C. Versicolor - Trifid (Inspiration from Trifid Nebula)


----------



## Baby T (Aug 8, 2020)

coolnweird said:


> I only have 10, so they all have names!
> 
> T. albopilosus- Francis
> P. reduncus- Boo
> ...


Love pickles and pigeon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 8, 2020)

Swear we have a thread on this... but what the heck, I like telling folks what I name my Ts.

A. chalcodes- Kate (Roller Skate Kate to be precise)
G. porteri- Winnie
B. hamorii- Doris
C. cyaneopubescens- Bitsa Talent
T. albopilosus- Peggy 
N. coloratovillosus- Scarlet
B. emilia- Gretchen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (Aug 8, 2020)

B. hamorii - Puschel
C. cyaneopubescens -Schnappi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 8, 2020)

justamber said:


> Do you name your tarantulas? What are their names/species? If you have too many, what are some of your favorites? I love hearing what others have picked!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


We share 2 names! Totally different species but nonetheless


----------



## justamber (Aug 8, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> We share 2 names! Totally different species but nonetheless


We have most excellent taste!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## scooter1685 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have 22 tarantulas at the moment, and I name all of them. I'm weird like that 

2 A. geniculata - Bob the Builder and Domelette
A. chalcodes - Paris
A. moderatum - Tigger
A. avicularia - Boots
2 C. versicolor - Fox and Dana
2 C. cyaneopubescens - Jack and Victor
C. elegans - Cupid
E. cyanognathus - Molly
E. murinus - Zero
E. uatuman - Kiwi
G. pulchripes - Aragog
G. quirogai - Velveta
N. chromatus - Alainn
N. tripepii - Pepper
P. sp. machalla - Payden
P. pulcher - Thor
2 P. sazimai - Ben & Jerry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Baby T (Aug 8, 2020)

A.genic- Giant T
GBB- Big T
B.smithi- Baby T
Bumba cabocla- Bumba claat
M.balfouri- Mrs B
C.versi- Vivian
N.incei- Incey wincey
Nandhu.tripepi- Craig

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Aug 9, 2020)

No

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Aug 9, 2020)

T. stirmi: Priscilla
C. huahini: Ziplock (there's a long story behind this)
P. regalis: Sterling
C. versicolor: Nebula
G. pulchripes: Graham
L. klugi: Verdugo
B. auratum: Xochitl
S. calceatum: Jumanji
N. coloratovillosus: Lucille
P. cambridgei: Crawlspace
C. cyanopubescens: Lazuli
T. albopilosus: Grizzly
P. murinus: Moto (means fire in Swahili)
P. auratus: Carmen
A. seemani: Dampé (Legend of Zelda character)
T. violaceus: Ichabod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Aug 10, 2020)

Rubiseta AF- Iselda
Rubiseta MM- Cornifer (RIP)
Selenotypus Champagne- Flinger (she launches things)
Aname sp. Gold- Yukinoshita 
Namea Salanitri- Aloy
Strennus MM- Hikuro (was Hikari until learning "she" was a "he". RIP)
Selenotholus Kotzman- "the-one-that's-always-out"


----------



## Craig73 (Aug 10, 2020)

A few of mine.  Several still tbd.  It’s an ice breaker for people that don’t get it; makes them seem less threatening to some degree.  

A. Kwitara - Kiwi
A. Avic M6 - Quick Silver
A. Minatrix - Neo
C. Versicolor - Versace 
P. Irmania - Orange Crush
P. Metallica - Blue Lightening 
Y. Diversipes - Cotton Candy


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 10, 2020)

justamber said:


> Do you name your tarantulas? What are their names/species? If you have too many, what are some of your favorites? I love hearing what others have picked!


Not all of my tarantulas have names yet, but the ones I have named are:

female _Avicularia avicularia_: Twinkle Toes
female _Avicularia avicularia_: Skyler
female _Grammostola pulchra_: Flash
female _Grammostola pulchra_: Bulldozer
male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_: Muffet
male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_: Wallflower
male _Acanthoscurria geniculata_: Genicula
female _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_: Squirt
female _Ceratogyrus marshalli_: Miss Hissypants
female _Neoholothele incei_: Crazy Legs
female _Davus pentaloris_: Bumblebutt
male _Bumba cabocla_: Pele
female _Psalmopoeus irminia_: Caitlyn Jenner
unsexed _Phormictopus_ sp. "south Hispaniola": Ni
female _Brachypelma emilia_: Petra
male _Idiothele mira_: Elvis
male _Poecilotheria regalis_: Pavlov
unsexed _Pterinopelma sazimai_: Osmosis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bakuuwu (Aug 10, 2020)

I have only 4 now that i can call my own but there will be more in the future 

G. Rosea - Rosie (Sadly turned out to be male)
G. Pulchra - Henry 
D. Pentaloris - Shiggy (Named after Tomura Shigaraki )
C. Versicolor - Stanley (Named after my female best friend)

last 3 ones r still slings except Shiggy but she/he just builds in his molts into his burrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines (Aug 10, 2020)

Right now, I only have one named.

T. albo--"SpiderBro"

As I've said in other threads, I'm not very original.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rosenkrieger (Aug 10, 2020)

I have one tarantula at the moment. A P. Metallica named Azure. 

I also have a male/female pair of hissers named Hades and Persephone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rozwyrazowana (Aug 10, 2020)

MM T. Albo used to be Merida The Spidy because he was supposed to be a girl, now he is Gryffindor. 
GBB female juvie  Jaddzia (jad - venom in Polish, Jadzia - legit female name)
B. hamorii female Jadowitusia (similarly to Jaddzia - a mix of "jadowity" - venomous and a legit, but a very rare name Witusia)
Both Jadzia and Witusia are diminutives, so the names sound kind of cute. 
Slings (with the sex assigned at random, not as obvious in English, but in Polish all nouns are gendered):
- 2 P. cambridgei - Tygrysek (Little Tiger) and Oliwka (Little Olive),
- C. elegans -  Pan Serduszkowy (Mr. Hearty is a closest translation),
- N. chromatus -  Struś (Ostrich),
- N. incei - Voldemorta - I feel it's a girl, so "a" is added to make the name sound feminine. She is a good girl, but we couldn't name her for so long she became "She-who-must-not-be-named",
- N. incei - Trzewiopij - entrails sucker? Well, that one is not a cute one at all, but it's a true Devil's Spawn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dumu (Aug 12, 2020)

_A. Geniculata - _T'Ula

Only have the 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 12, 2020)

I name all of them. There are not too many. Everyone gets a name.

0.0.1 Aphonopelma burica (Costa Rican Bluefront) Doctor Dandelion
0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blonde) Princess Tater Tot
0.0.1 Aphonopelma mooreae (Mexican Jade Fuego) Special Agent Avocado Cheese Toast
0.1.0 Aphonopelma paloma aka The Grey Lady
0.0.1 Aphonopelma parvum (Cochise dwarf) Ixchel
0.0.1 Aphonopelma saguaro aka Cactus Pete
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra) Matahari
0.0.1 Aphonopelma superstitionense (Superstition Dwarf) Spooky Jim
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix (Red slate) Admiral Bacon Bits
0.0.1 Bistriopelma lamasi aka Red Rocket
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei (Mexican Flame Leg) Chantico
0.1.0 Brachypelma hamorii (Mexican Red Knee) Chief Justice Tapatío
0.0.1 Bumba cabocla (Brazilian Redhead) Cardinal Carambola
0.0.1 Card iopelma mascatum (Black Diamond Head) Master Protein Shake
1.1.0 Ceratogyrus darlingi aka Albus Dumbledore and Professor McGonagall 
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) Bortles
0.0.1 Citharacanthus cyaneus (Cuban Blue) Presidente Plantains
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans (Trinidad Dwarf Tiger) Empress Bon Bon
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus giganteus (Giant Dwarf Tiger) Xerxes
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus leetzi (Colombian Dwarf Tiger) Commander Kvass
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi (Bolivian Dwarf Beauty) Chairman Hambone
0.1.0 Davus pentaloris (Guatemalan Tiger Rump) Boudica
1.0.0 Dolichothele diamantinensis (Brazilian Blue Dwarf Beauty) Professor Pancake
0.1.0 Euathlus condorito aka Cool Ranch
0.0.2 Euathlus parvulus (Chilean Gold Burst) Friar Frank n’ Bishop Beans
0.1.0 Grammostola porteri (Chilean Rose) Captain Hotdog
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra (Brazilian Black) Pope Frijoles the First
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) Gertrude the Great
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose RCF) Brigadier Bratwurst
0.0.1 Hapalotremus albipes (Bolivian White Powder) Enenra
0.0.1 Heterothele villosella (Tanzanian Chestnut Baboon) Hervé Villosella
1.0.1 Homoeomma chilensis (Dwarf Chilean Flame) La Conte de Canela y Baby Spice
0.0.3 Kochiana brunnipes (Brazilian Dwarf Beauty) Nude Tayne, Betty Boop, and Dad Bod
0.0.2 Neischnocolus (Ami) sp. Panama (Gold Banded Sunburst Dwarf) Mystery Meat and Reverend Raspberry Tart
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus (Brazilian red and white) Croissant L'Ouverture
1.0.0 Pamphobeteus sp. machala (Purple bloom) Paladin Pop-Tart
0.0.1 Plesiopelma sp Bolivia aka General Okoye
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan suntiger) DJ Double Dare
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Orange Baboon Tarantula) Sally
0.0.1 Pterinopelma sazimai (Brazilian Blue) Base Commander Blueberry
0.0.1 Sahydroaraneus raja (Indian Blue Dwarf) Alcala
0.0.1 Scopelobates sericeus aka Sub-Zero
0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilosum (Curly Hair Tarantula) Governor Shirley T Bisquick
0.0.1 Tliltocatl vagans (Mexican red rump) Subcomandante Nachos
0.1.0 Tliltocatl verdezi (Mexican Rose Grey Tarantula) La Llorona

True Spiders
0.1.0 Kukulcania arizonica (Arizona Black Hole Spider) Patty 
0.1.0 Kukulcania hibernalis (Southern House Spider) Selma
0.0.2 Heteropoda davidbowie Lady Stardust and Major Tom
0.0.1 Eresus walckenaeri aka Spaghettio
0.0.1 Liphistius yangae aka Hot Pocket

Not Spiders
Narceus gordanus (Smoky Oak millipede) The Long Long Man Collective
Smeringurus mesaensis (dune scorpion) Stilgar

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tigger (Aug 12, 2020)

T. albopilosus - 1
T. albopilosus - 2
T. albopilosus - 3
T. albopilosus - 4
G. pulchripes - 6
G. pulchripes - 7
G. pulchripes - 8
G. pulchripes - 9
H. chilensis - 10
H. chilensis - 11
H. chilensis - 12
A. sp kwitara -13
A. avicularia - 14
A. avicularia - 15
A. avicularia - 16
P. irminia - 19
P. irminia - 20
B. emilia - 22
B. emilia - 23
B. emilia - 24
G. pulchra - 25
G. pulchra - 26
C. versicolor - 27
C. versicolor - 28
B. klassi - 30
B. klassi - 31
B. klassi - 32

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Mind Blown 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 13, 2020)

My newest name is an homage to an episode of the office
Psalmopoeus irminia- Yuri Slovak the Turkish Ambassador to Irminia 
(spidey alternate universe name for country of Armenia) lol 

Hope this one is around for awhile just to keep this name around haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adrinium (Aug 14, 2020)

i only name my bigger ones but
T. albo - Bobby
B. boehmei - John Redcorn
A avicularia - LisaLisa
A. hentzi - Hank
P. cambridgei - Nancy
A. iodius - Boomhauer
A. chalcodes - Coconut

as you can see there is a theme here..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Aug 14, 2020)

My daughter names most of them, and they are typically heroic. I will just drop a view, since it would be a long list and I don't think I know them all.
Most have middle names, typically starting with a V
OBT - Agamemnon AKA Aggy
C Versi - Lucretia AKA Lucy  (middle, for example Violetta)
GBB -    Calpurnia AKA Cal
A Eutylenum - Mavis
G Pulchripes - Freyja
G Pulchra - Cassius AKA Cash Money
A Genic - Sly (which is short for something)
B Hamorii - Sleipnir
A Chalcodes - Lennox AKA Chonk
P Rufliata - Sasha
P Regalis - Yeyva ( I am probably spelling this wrong, correx Ewa but pronounced as I spelled it)
We have another Chalcodes who is unnamed of yet we just call Fumbles cause it's kind of a klutz and it isn't sexed yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 15, 2020)

Only my first one had a name (Agatha), and it was given by an ex-girlfriend, who also named my first frog (Elvira). Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Aug 15, 2020)

B Auratum new acquisition aurora burrow e alice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt Man (Aug 15, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I name all of them. There are not too many. Everyone gets a name.
> 
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma burica (Costa Rican Bluefront) Doctor Dandelion
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blonde) Princess Tater Tot
> ...


there are some real winners in there. golf clap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hiimtye (Aug 16, 2020)

just started in the hobby right before the pandemic hit here, but I have two:
1. A. Chalcodes "Princess"
2. C. Versicolor "Cupcake"

plan on getting many more


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 16, 2020)

I resisted naming my T's for the longest time. My reasoning was if it can't respond to it's name what's the point. But then I gave in and found cool native names that corresponded to the areas the species are endemic to. 
1. A. seemanni - Sulá, a Costa Rican deity, Lord of the Underworld
2. A. avicularia - Kaniama a Guyianan deity, legend says it's a person turned into a murderous beast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Matt Man (Aug 17, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> I resisted naming my T's for the longest time. My reasoning was if it can't respond to it's name what's the point. But then I gave in and found cool native names that corresponded to the areas the species are endemic to.
> 1. A. seemanni - Sulá, a Costa Rican deity, Lord of the Underworld
> 2. A. avicularia - Kaniama a Guyianan deity, legend says it's a person turned into a murderous beast.


good regional names. must have taken a bit of research

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 17, 2020)

Matt Man said:


> good regional names. must have taken a bit of research


Not too bad really. A few quick Google queries got me what I wantes. My next T will be named Bob. Because I have to have one named Bob the Tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## itisceline (Aug 17, 2020)

I got a B. Hamorii and called him/her Venom (I was thinking about Venom or Ember)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlynnBity (Aug 17, 2020)

1.0 B. albiceps - Taru
0.1 B. auratum - Audrey
1.0 B. boehmei - Orenji
0.1 B. emilia - Emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hiimtye (Aug 21, 2020)

hiimtye said:


> just started in the hobby right before the pandemic hit here, but I have two:
> 1. A. Chalcodes "Princess"
> 2. C. Versicolor "Cupcake"
> 
> plan on getting many more


just picked up an H. Maculata juvenile "Sparkle"


----------



## coolnweird (Aug 21, 2020)

itisceline said:


> I got a B. Hamorii and called him/her Venom (I was thinking about Venom or Ember)


My P. sazimai is named Ember!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jay5597 (Aug 21, 2020)

1. T. albopilosum "Saint's Numeral"
2. T. stirmi "Milestone"
3. P. sp dominican purple "Opera"
4. H. pulchripes "Winning Race"
5. N. incei "Subsonic"
6. M. balfouri "Nobel"
7. X. intermedia "Special Week"
8. X. immanis "Luckly Day"
9. C. versicolor "Top Notch"
10. A. Metallica "Moonshine"


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm adding the following to my collection this weekend and have named all of them:

0.0.3 Idiothele mira (Blue Foot Baboon) Adidas, Vans, and Nike
0.1.0 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra (Bumble Bee Tarantula) Splendiferous Finch
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei gold (Trinidad Olive) Mr/Ms Lemon Merengue
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei olive (Trinidad Olive) Lady/Lord Key Lime
0.0.3 Theraphosinae sp. Panama (Panama Pink, Lava Spider) Flammenwerfer, Pele, and Sunspot
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens (Peruvian Green Velvet) Oscar the Grouch
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti (Peruvian Flame Rump) Berry Tart
0.0.4 Tliltocatl albopilosus (Curly Hair) Beanie Eyelash (Honduran), Curly Fry (Nicaraguan), Taquito (hobby), Bathtub Mezcal (hobby)

EVERYONE GETS A NAME!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 21, 2020)

Added some beauties to my collection:

Purchases:

0.0.2 C. giganteus (Felony + Misdemeanor)
*Been wanting these for a while!!

0.0.1 C. cyaneus (Vamos)

Freebies:

0.0.1 T. albopilosus (Hobby) (Bear)

0.0.1 T. albopilosus (Nicaraguan) (Knuckles)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 21, 2020)

I give mine a number after there species name. Although I have thought about naming one after my wife.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## hiimtye (Aug 22, 2020)

lol 
"you're not a name, you're a number."


----------



## Venom 13 (Aug 22, 2020)

Names for my beasts
Hysterocrates sp. Bakassi , Cameroon——-D’Vorah
Hysterocrates sp. Lago’s Nigeria——Kitana
Hysterocrates sp. Cameroon—Mileena
Hysterocrates sp. Nigeria—-Sindel
Haplopelma Hainanum—-Sonya Blade

Awesome T’s with much attitude!!


----------



## Varg (Aug 31, 2020)

Nhandu Chromatus- Cognac
Tliltocatl albopilosum- Vodka
Aphonopelma seemanni- Earl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mantisfan101 (Aug 31, 2020)

T vagans- Belvita
H sp columbia large- Little Mac


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Oct 2, 2020)

My new additions finally all have names:
B. boehmei- Maud
T. albopilosus- Irene & Doreen


----------



## Lazaru (Oct 2, 2020)

I've only name 2 of mine but named them after game of thrones characters 
My obt is called Sansa because of the orange hair 
And my P.muticus is called Sersi after the Lanister Queen


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Oct 2, 2020)

My daughter named two
Leela-t.albo
Cecil- h.arizonensis 
The other 2 are 
Gwen- b.hamorii 
Haze- gbb


----------



## IdSav (Oct 2, 2020)

My G. Pulchra is named Boba because it looks like a little tapioca pearl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kate24 (Oct 2, 2020)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> T. stirmi: Priscilla
> C. huahini: Ziplock (there's a long story behind this)
> P. regalis: Sterling
> C. versicolor: Nebula
> ...


I have a Carmen too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MontePython (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't have very many yet, but at the moment, I have:

_L. parahybana _(female juvie) - Medea
_P. sazimai_ (female juvie) - Safira
_H. pulchripes_ (unsexed sling) - Percival
_T. vagans _(unsexed sling) - Tlāloc

I've got a _T. gigas_ sling arriving this week, but I want to get a feel for them before picking a name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kichimark (Oct 3, 2020)

Only one of my T's has a name and that is my large 6" AF B. hamorii. Her name is Eva and was given to her a few years back by a former student who I gave the honor to name her. Since the lockdown I have acquired more T's (want to collect all the Brachypelmas) and will have my son name them.

I just had an idea (...goes to get his son).

Ok, it looks like my female B. emilia is now known as Daisy. He tends to name lots of things that so there is no meaning but that is her name now. The others (B. albiceps, B. smithi) are still slings so I will hold off on that. I will let the wife name the B. boehmei later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErikElvis (Oct 4, 2020)

Haven’t even thought about naming them. Quit naming things other than dogs and cats long ago. My 3rd ferret was just called ferret.


----------



## Craig73 (Oct 4, 2020)

ErikElvis said:


> Haven’t even thought about naming them. Quit naming things other than dogs and cats long ago. My 3rd ferret was just called ferret.


Have some fun with it.  I named two male parrots Barney & Clyde.  I find humor in odd things.  Some names are serious, others are play on words or characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lonewolf0923 (Oct 4, 2020)

My first T 
Pinktoe - Macabre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MontePython (Oct 4, 2020)

Lonewolf0923 said:


> My first T
> Pinktoe - Macabre


Ohhh that's a really lovely name!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kitara (Oct 4, 2020)

T. albopilosus - Mocha
C. cyaneopubescens - Thunder _(because he's OKC Thunder colors)_
G. pulchra - Voodoo _(except that he's brown, not black so may need a name change)_
B. smithi - Tigger
C. versiolor - Chami _(short for chameleon since she changes colors each molt)_
X. immanis - Manny
C. elegans - Ellie
A. geniculata - Steve _(because my daughter plays too much Minecraft)_
G. pulchra - Colby
G. pulchra - Josh _(because Colby and Josh wanted Ts named after them)_
M. robustum - Hastur _(because I let my husband name one and we already have a cat named Cthulhu)_

G. actaeon - the only one without a name... TBD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lonewolf0923 (Oct 4, 2020)

MontePython said:


> Ohhh that's a really lovely name!


Thank you Monte!


----------



## rookiesanewb (Oct 4, 2020)

Bonbon!  (Shes my only T, a t form curly hair!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KNV (Oct 6, 2020)

Named my G. Porteri “Silver,” because I figured rocks, minerals, and metals are pretty plentiful and I’ll have lots of names to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## liquidfluidity (Oct 6, 2020)

I haven't yet decided on most but as soon as I saw my C. lividus , I knew it was a Franco 

my luck, it'll end up being a "Francine"

My N. chromatus needs a masculine name but is most likely a female...... need a "butch" female name. Maybe   ILsa or a female name from their local. Maybe a strong feminine Portuguese name

I did have a T. stirmi that I called "Legs" but she was presumably wild caught and had a fatal molt..


----------



## gabrielgartner (Oct 6, 2020)

Only a handful of mine have names

T. Stirmi = Karen (RIP)
H. Colombia large = pumpkin spice latte
B. boehmei = Nacho the 3rd
P. irminia = Huitzilopochtli
2 X H. pulchripes = Thing 1 and Thing 2
2 x Phidippus regius = Garthok and Beef Supreme

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Behavior Dog (Nov 12, 2020)

Posting on this thread at this point might be like performing CPR on an embalmed corpse, but...I only name my Ts when the sex is known or a trait, characteristic, or something else of note insists upon naming them.

G. pulchra (sling) - Beast (so named for the feeding response)
L. parahybana (sling) - Moxie (I inadvertently dropped a way-too-large prey item in with it, but it attacked regardless)
H. maculata (juvenile) - Scary (acquired just before Halloween)
H. maculata (juvenile) - Spooky (acquired just before Halloween)
     The unsettling thing about these two is that they seem to do the same things, and at the same times (and yes, they're in different enclosures). They built their dens in identical locations, and their movements seem almost choreographed.
P. murinus (sub-adult) - Lilith (female)
P. metallica (adult) - Lenore (female)
B. klaasi (adult) - Classy (female)
N. tripepii (adult) - Esmerelda (female)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Nov 12, 2020)

A. geniculata (male) - Pig
T. sabulosus (male) - Georgio
A. chalcodes (female) - Villainy
A. seemanni (female) - Skella
P. irminia (female) - Mag
L. parahybana (male) - Jones (named by my 5 year old)

And several unnamed slings, I'm like @Behavior Dog and I don't name my T's until I know their gender (except for Pig, named for the bottomless pit it was since forever)


----------



## scooter1685 (Nov 12, 2020)

Pseudhapalopus sp. Colombia - Oghren
Theraphosa apophysis - George


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 13, 2020)

I've named a few from my recent order in October, still working on names for the rest of them. Here's what I have so far.
G. rosea - Rosie
G. pulchra - Inmate #76932
C. versicolor - Grover
H. pulchripes - Nelson (Mandela)
P. murinus - Huvi, Angolan God Of Hunting
P. murinus - Shaka Zulu
T. albopilosus - Chewbacca
T. vagans - El Chapo
N. tripepii - Gisele, as in Bündchen. Both are Giant Brazilian Blondes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Craig73 (Nov 13, 2020)

Frogdaddy said:


> G. pulchra - Inmate #76932


411 on this please.  Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Frogdaddy (Nov 13, 2020)

Craig73 said:


> 411 on this please.  Inquiring minds need to know.


I housed it in a 16oz deli cup I had lying around. It had #76932 written on the lid. So why not Inmate #76932?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baby T (Nov 13, 2020)

justanotherTkeeper said:


> A. geniculata (male) - Pig
> T. sabulosus (male) - Georgio
> A. chalcodes (female) - Villainy
> A. seemanni (female) - Skella
> ...


Lol to pig! Very fitting for that species!


----------



## GardenSnake (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m thinking of naming my P. Gigas Ranch! I’m too impatient to wait to sex it


----------



## Braden (Nov 13, 2020)

T albo: Peaches
T albo: Daisy
L parahybana: Bean
T albo: Pinky
OBT: Amber
OBT: Sunny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Nov 16, 2020)

Newest of the bunch is Nhandu chromatus Lucille. Should swap her and my B. boehmei Maud because god this tarantula is mopey and I'd like the opportunity to call her Mopey Maud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Nov 16, 2020)

We have 9, but so far only 2 have names:

A. Hentzi - Chewy
T. Vagans - Bilbo Vagans
P. Cambridgei - Nyx

I'll edit when we name the others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 16, 2020)

EnigmaNyx said:


> T. Vagans - Bilbo Vagans


Great name!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Nov 16, 2020)

Some additional ones:

C. versicolor: Nebula
A. juruensius M2: Merlin
Cyriopagopus sp. hati hati: Ursula
A. chalcodes: Maricopa (Mari)


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 16, 2020)

Im trying to think of a name for the Neoholothele incei , and I have been having namers block lol i like poop :edit: my girl finds an unposted message and this is what i get lol


----------



## Lyra (Nov 16, 2020)

I only have one.
T albopilosum - Anansi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jamie2112 (Nov 17, 2020)

my T albopilosum is named Terry. it’s sort of a pun, Terry Antula. but im probably not the first to come up with this lol.


----------



## KeGathings17 (Nov 17, 2020)

Avicularia avicularia - Roxa 
Brachypelma albiceps - Indra
Grammostola porteri/rosea - Rosie or Roseanne 
Nhandu chromatus - Echo
Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Minerva
Psalmopoeus pulcher - Shiva 
Pterinopelma sazimai - Athena 
MM Tliltocatl albopilosus - Mr. Magoo
Tliltocatl vagans - Vishnu


----------



## Renduren (Nov 17, 2020)

Named my A. chalcodes Almond, just because of the color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Dec 5, 2020)

Bumping this thread with more tarantula names 

B boehmei (f) - Lady (my first T!)
A chalcodes (f) - Annie
B hamorii (f) - Billie
T albo (mm) - Freddie
T albo (f) - Bette
L parahybana (f) - Ursula (the previous owner gave her this name and I decided to keep it)

A bunch of my slings / younger tarantulas still don't have names yet, though I'm thinking of naming these two Tweedledee and Tweedledum (T albo and G pulchra; got them at the same time with the T albo as a tiny freebie but she has quickly outpaced the G pulchra in growth):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KrisAnderson (Dec 6, 2020)

My female G. Pulchra is named Darling and my male G. Pulchra is named Buddy.  When I was still trying to think of names for them after I got them I naturally called them Darling and Buddy as I was interacting with them, and it stuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scooter1685 (Dec 6, 2020)

Pamphobeteus sp. mascara - Vivian
Cyriocosmus leetzi - Fili and Kili (2 sacmates)
Psalmopoeus irminia - Freya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterls (Dec 6, 2020)

I don't name most of mine, but I've named a few.

2 A gabeli - "Roach" & "Cirilla"
A hentzi - "Doobie"
P irminia - "Uma Thurman"
G pulchra - "Soprano"
A geniculata - "Brooks"


----------



## GhostMouse (Dec 12, 2020)

I only have the three (and a jumper) so I name all of my spideys:
P audax (bold jumper): Spin (was Spinderella until it turned out to be a boy lol, the boy previous was Skulltula)
Hapolopus Columbia small (munchkin patch): Carver - I wanted a pumpkiny name but JackOLantern seemed too obvious haha
Cyriocosmus elegans (dwarf tiger): Care Bear  (it's a pink T with a heart on its butt you betcha I named it Care Bear)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (curly hair): Baba Yaga (he or she is our resident swamp witch lol)

I made Carver a little label for his enclosure with his name on it because I had all that sweet lid real estate:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LucN (Dec 12, 2020)

Surprised I hadn't replied to this. Could've sworn I had. Ok then.

B. boehmei : Fluffy
B. hamorii : Ginger 
G. porteri : Maggie
T. albopilosus : Munchkin (Named by previous owner, decided to stick with it since she's easily the garbage disposal of my foursome.) 

There we go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bobbibink (Dec 12, 2020)

Tilda— Grammastola rosea
bindi— Brachypelma emilia 
Frida—T. vagans 
Roz— A. chalcodes
Pip— Hapolopus sp. Colombia 
Raven—Grammastola pulchra 
Baboo— Harpactira pulchripes

and three slings that have yet to be named

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jennyjones511 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lyra said:


> I only have one.
> T albopilosum - Anansi





Liquifin said:


> Sr. Floof was well respected by me and many forum members back then, I still have pictures of him in my gallery as he lives up to his name. Even now, his name lives on within the forums and still is respected by many members that hears his name. I do have a few of his legacy with me, as they are juveniles now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have a T albo, my first and only T so far. I named it Bruja which means witch in Spanish. I also have jumping spiders and their names are Buster, Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Jennyjones511 (Dec 13, 2020)

GhostMouse said:


> I only have the three (and a jumper) so I name all of my spideys:
> P audax (bold jumper): Spin (was Spinderella until it turned out to be a boy lol, the boy previous was Skulltula)
> Hapolopus Columbia small (munchkin patch): Carver - I wanted a pumpkiny name but JackOLantern seemed too obvious haha
> Cyriocosmus elegans (dwarf tiger): Care Bear  (it's a pink T with a heart on its butt you betcha I named it Care Bear)
> ...


I just replied to another post but wanted to say that label is cute. I also have 3 P audax jumpers (Buster, Beavis and Butthead, only Buster has matured into a female and the others are unsexed.) my one and only T (so far) is Bruja (witch in Spanish.) love the names you’ve picked for yours too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jennyjones511 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jennyjones511 said:


> I just replied to another post but wanted to say that label is cute. I also have 3 P audax jumpers (Buster, Beavis and Butthead, only Buster has matured into a female and the others are unsexed.) my one and only T (so far) is Bruja (witch in Spanish.) love the names you’ve picked for yours too!


Edit: my T is a T albo


----------



## GhostMouse (Dec 13, 2020)

Jennyjones511 said:


> Edit: my T is a T albo


Clearly, T albo are witch tarantulas!  It's so fun we both gave ours witchy names. I have no idea what sex they are, and won't for ages, if ever, but for whatever reason I have thought of Care Bear and Baba Yaga as girls and Carver as a boy which reflected just a bit in the names.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jennyjones511 (Dec 15, 2020)

GhostMouse said:


> Clearly, T albo are witch tarantulas!  It's so fun we both gave ours witchy names. I have no idea what sex they are, and won't for ages, if ever, but for whatever reason I have thought of Care Bear and Baba Yaga as girls and Carver as a boy which reflected just a bit in the names.


I like those names a lot! It is really hard to give them names when you won’t know their sex for so long but you can only do so much. Tarantula Kat was considering the name Bruja for one of her T’s which is what inspired me and I love witchy things lol. It also fit the “B” theme I had going. There’s no significant in the letter B for me, my daughter named the first jumping spider Buster and I ran with B names to make it easier for me bc im already indecisive as hell lol. I’m patiently waiting to find a reasonably priced C versicolor, my LPS is pretty expensive which means paying the high shipping rates worth it (I’m talking ~$70 for a sling.)  and maybe one day a GBB but I’m still new to the T game so I’m not trying to amass any sort of collection bc they can potentially live so long and hobbies and interests change. The versicolors are so beautiful tho


----------



## namaslayy666 (Dec 15, 2020)

1. B. hamorii -   Taquito

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EnigmaNyx (Dec 15, 2020)

Okay so here’s an updated list, we’re up to 13 specimens:

A. Hentzi - Chewy
T. Vagans - Bilbo Vagans
P. Cambridgei - Nyx
Juvie A. Avic - Taco
GBB - Cheeseball (Son got to name it)
T Stirmi - Jorogumo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Almadabes (Dec 15, 2020)

I haven't named most of mine. It's just gotta come to me or be based on their attitude / habits.
Also would prefer to know sex first lol.

Lola Montez - L. parahybana
Pumpkin - H. Colombia (I know, too easy)
B.B. (aka Lou) - G. pulchra
Mufasa - G. acteon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulasora (Dec 21, 2020)

Brachypelma Albiceps: David 
Pelinobius muticus: T’challa
Idiothele Mira:  Vixen
Harpactira pulchripes: Kobe
Hapalopus sp. Columbia: Hollow
Pterinochilus murinus: Chichi DeFang
Poecilotheria metallica: Lars 
Ceratogyrus darlingi: Chongo
Tliltocatl albopilosum: Charlotte
Cyriopagopus lividus: Trinity
Lasiodora parahybana: Jimbo 
Psalmopoeus Irminia: Violent J
Grammostola pulchra: Harry Belafonte
Heterothele villosella: Denver 
Aphonopelma coloradanum:  Tyrion Lannister 
Acanthoscurria geniculata: Groot
Avicularia avicularia: Boots
Theraphosa stirmi: Ron Burgundy
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:
Shaggy 2 dope 
 I also have a scorpion: 
Heterometrus spinifer: Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robert Marley (Dec 22, 2020)

Just one A. Sermanni named Augustus now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sodaspider (Dec 28, 2020)

For my T's:

A. seemanni - Checkers 
A. avicularia - Dumpling 
A. avicularia F - Princess 
C. versicolor - Shenanigans 
C. darlingi - Magic 
G. porteri - Truffles 
N. incei - Quagg
N. chromatus - Money cat
P. pulcher - Snowball
P. sazimai - Snugs (she hates me)
T. albo - Buttons 
T. vagans - Rozar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy (May 6, 2021)

It's been a minute since someone posted on this thread. It's not dead, just needed a little CPR.
New additions:
Brachypelma auratum - Beetlejuice
B. baumgarteni - Pierna de Fuego
B. hamorii - Kevin
B. smithi - Candycorn
Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple - 
The Spider Formerly Known As Prince

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (May 6, 2021)

Ah yes! Updates! New since I commented in August:

M.F.U Tarantulas
0.0.5 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Brazilian Whiteknee) Sugarsnap, Pinto, Lentil, Lima, and Garbanzo
0.0.2 Aphonopelma catalina (Santa Catalina Mountain) Beer Pong, Agave Hot Sauce
0.1.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blonde) Mabel (4"), and Goober (.75")
0.2.0 Aphonopelma gabeli (Chiricahuan Grey, Carlsbad Green) Grenda Grendinator, Candy Chiu
0.0.1 Aphonopelma johnnycashi aka Bastard Sue
0.0.1 Aphonopelma madera (Madrean) Taco Tuesday
0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum (Rio Grande gold) Hot Buttered Toast
0.0.1 Aphonopelma paloma (Paloma Dwarf) Space Pants
0.1.0 Aphonopelma peloncillo (Peloncillo Mountain) Belle Starr
0.0.2 Aphonopelma xwalxwal (Cahuilla Ebony) Bort Malort and Sazerac Sam
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum (Mexican Flame Knee) Tatewari
0.0.1 Brachypelma klaasi (Mexican Pink Beauty) Officer Strawberry Shortcake
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi (Smith’s Red Knee) Ms Delores
0.0.2 Cyriocosmus elegans (Trinidad Dwarf Tiger) Cookie, Sandwich
0.0.3 Euathlus sp. "gold" lowland (Theodora Pudding Pop, Chancellor Cheeseburger, Chicken Nugget of McDonaldia)
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. Guerilla aka Comrade Morcilla
0.1.0 Heterothele villosella (Tanzanian Chestnut Baboon) Nandi
0.1.0 Heterothele gabonensis (Gabon Blue Dwarf) Amina
1.0.1 Homoeomma chilensis (Dwarf Chilean Flame) La Conte de Canela y Baby Spice
0.0.3 Idiothele mira (Blue Foot Baboon) Adidas, Vans, and Nike
0.0.1 Magnacarina primaverensis (Mexican Dwarf Redleg) aka 3 Day Drunk
0.0.1 Neischnocolus sp Chica (Chica Dwarf) Moco Loco
0.1.0 Neischnocolus sp. Panama (Gold Banded Sunburst Dwarf) Rock-afire Explosion
0.0.1 Neischnocolus yupanquii aka Hypercolor Bingo
0.1.0 Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra (Bumble Bee Tarantula) (dry-is Feb-Apr) Sweet Caroline
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei gold (Trinidad Olive) Mr/Ms Lemon Merengue
0.0.1 Neoholothele incei olive (Trinidad Olive) Lady/Lord Key Lime
0.0.1 Neostenotarsus sp Suriname aka Meat Gash Magritte
0.0.2 Plesiopelma sp "Bolivia" aka Panzer Lunchbox, and Commissioner Crab Rangoon Möthër
0.0.2 Theraphosinae sp. Panama (Panama Pink, Lava Spider) Pele and Sunspot
0.0.1 Thrixopelma pruriens (Peruvian Green Velvet) Oscar the Grouch
0.1.0 Thrixopelma ockerti (Peruvian Flame Rump) Berry Tart
0.0.3 Tliltocatl albopilosus (Curly Hair) Beanie Eyelash (Honduran), Curly Fry (Nicaraguan), Taquito


Non-Tarantula Mygalomorphs
0.0.1 Calisoga longitarsus (False Tarantula) Nice Boat
0.0.1 Cyclocosmia torreya (Torreya Trap-door Spider) Marge In HR
0.0.1 Hebestatis theveneti (Thevenet's Trapdoor Spider) Sweet Adzuki Bean

True Spiders
0.0.1 Viridasius fasciatus (Ornamental Wandering Spider) 90's Goth Coke Binge

I guess that was a lot O_O

Reactions: Funny 1 | Wow 3


----------



## TheHound (May 6, 2021)

Not named my versi and chromatus slings yet, but will as they grow. As I dropped my chromatus enclosure and found him in a little clump of sub and he's thriving, I'm thinking of naming him after some kind of character who's difficult to kill. No idea for the versi yet.

My T sabulosus is called Maggie. I'm reading my daughter the Chronicles of Prydain and there's a devious character called Mag who keeps getting called a spider by one of the other characters, in outrage at his evil machinations. The persistence of his use of the spider imagery (over a couple of books) amused us both, so we thought it would make a good name. Also, my daughter hated Sue, the original name (I thought it was cute and amusing).

D pentaloris is called McBolty. In our old house we had two garden spiders living in our kitchen for a while, and wifey and I named them Bunk and McNulty. So it's kind of a throwback to that, plus some appropriate descriptiveness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Uial (May 6, 2021)

N. incei = Ms Wiggly butt
D. pentalors =Mad Max
T. albo =Blattlaus
L Parahybana =Notorious
A. geniculata = Pouncy
T. vagans =Ms Aggro
A. chalcodes = Blondie
G. pulchripes =Mîm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BloodySkyy (May 6, 2021)

justamber said:


> Do you name your tarantulas? What are their names/species? If you have too many, what are some of your favorites? I love hearing what others have picked!
> 
> I named my *Costa Rican Zebra Tarantula (Aphonopelma Seemanni)*_ Count Tarantula 'Nelson' Meowster (Nelson is his middle name and all my pets last name is Meowster. They share a last name with my kitty cat Lucibelle) _Nelson is my very first and only Tarantula my boyfriend would fall over dead if I got another one! I got him to fall in love with bearded dragons but it will take some work to get him to fall in love with Nelson. I find him so adorable and can't understand why a fuzzy spider wouldn't be to anyone else? People are crazy for not thinking Tarantulas are the cutest! Here is a picture of Nelson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI (May 6, 2021)

Here's my list:

Harpactira pulchripes 1.2.1. Sleipnir, Fearless, Rapunzel, Sleipnir II
Pterinochilus murinus 0.3  Cletus, Cleta, Cora
Ceratogyrus marshalli 0.2  Avarice, Generosity
Pelinobius muticus 0.1 Rufinia
Heterscodra maculata 1.1 Artemis, Ashante
Stromatopelma calceatum 1.1 Gelimer, Maiella
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 0.0.1  Sheena
Haploclastus devamatha 0.0.1 Ganon
Chilobrachys fimbriatus 0.1  Lauradrianna
Chilobrachys sp. 'Electric Blue' 1.1 Jasmine, Taruana
Cyriopagopus sp. 'Hati Hati' 0.1 Runt
Phormingochilus sp. 'Rufus' 1.0    Teaches of Peaches
Omothymus shioedtei 1,1  Grinch, Topeng Satu
Phlogius crassipes 0.2   Ned Kelly, Kathy
Phlogius sp. 'Black' 0.0.1 Murphy
Psalmopoeus irminia 0.1 Dreamy
Tapinauchenius violaceus 0.0.2 Quick, Slick
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1 Strawberry
Tliltocatl albopilosus 0.0.1  Hagrid
Grammostola rosea 0.1 Rosey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73 (May 6, 2021)

I name them whenever it comes to me.  Many haven’t been given names yet, but the latest one:

G. iheringi - 747 

(for those that don’t know this is a big plane and hopefully this is a girl and will live up to the size).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (May 6, 2021)

Some new additions that have recently gotten names!

H. maculata: Calypso
P. irminia: Lenore
B. boehmei: Truckee
D. pentaloris: Dante
Phormictopus sp. Dominican purple: Gárgola

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BossLackey (May 6, 2021)

Just got my first.

B.? (Hope to have it identified soon): Quintus

I love ancient Roman history, so I wanted something from there. Think it would be a cool naming convention when I inevitably get more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Craig73 (May 6, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> Ah yes! Updates! New since I commented in August:
> 
> M.F.U Tarantulas
> 0.0.5 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Brazilian Whiteknee) Sugarsnap, Pinto, Lentil, Lima, and Garbanzo
> ...


Your names never disappoint.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Craig73 (May 6, 2021)

BossLackey said:


> Just got my first.
> 
> B.? (Hope to have it identified soon): Quintus
> 
> I love ancient Roman history, so I wanted something from there. Think it would be a cool naming convention when I inevitably get more.


Nice!  I originally was thinking of a theme, but that went out the window once I added more T’s to my collection and I went with physical characteristics or behavior.  Mine range from Versace to Weiner. I guess I could technically say my theme is Rags to Riches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (May 7, 2021)

_B. hamorii_ juvenile: *"Puschel"* (german for pompon or bobble). My son (now 6) named her. She belongs to him.

_C. cyaneopubescens_, now AF: *"Schnappi"* (after a somewhat famous german children's song about a perky baby crocodile. "schnappen" = to snatch sth up)).

_C. versicolor_ sling/small juvenile: *"Fussel"* (german for lint or small fluff ball)

_A. geniculata_ juvenile: *"Rosi"* (She is my office spider, named after a colleague who retired 2 years ago and who we are all very fond of.)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garnet3942 (May 7, 2021)

justamber said:


> Do you name your tarantulas? What are their names/species? If you have too many, what are some of your favorites? I love hearing what others have picked!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


I only have one spider (mainly because I share a room with a sibling that strongly dislikes spiders if I could I'd have a room full of them) she's a G. Pulchra and her name is baby why idk I just thought that it'd be a funny name for a T to have once she is full grown.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow (May 7, 2021)

ConstantSorrow said:


> I have few enough to be able to name them all. All genders are arbitrarily assumed.
> T. albopilosus - Sputnik, Bob Ross, & Atwood
> B. hamorii - Spider Jerusalem
> L. parahybana - Jersey
> ...


Updating:
Bumba horrida - La Bumba
Aphonopelma anax - Krudler
Grammastola pulchra - Helix
Avicularia avicularia - Andromeda
Ceratogyrus darlingi - Schmedrick
Pamphobeteus sp. "mascara" - Tammy Faye

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spoodfood (May 7, 2021)

I wasn’t going to name my Ts, but I have started naming my confirmed females. My Aphonopelma chalcodes is Freyja, and my Chaetopelma olivaceum is Kára. Kára is a Valkyrie name, and we all know who Freyja is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## loon4ever (May 7, 2021)

Only 2 of my 21 are named. 

My Blonde T, I assume A. Chalcodes, is Ponboy. From the Outsiders book.

And my H. Mac is Tank.
Because she survived a disastrous first rehousing where she would not stop running. And I learned first hand the importance of multiple shaped catch cups lol


----------



## starlight_kitsune (May 7, 2021)

B. hamorii - Candice
T.  albopilosus  - Phineas
Avicularia sp. - Ferb
A. seemanni - Perry
P. Regalis - Stevie

First 4 are on a theme because I suck at at names and my nephews suggested it lol. Stevie is because her little pokie danger stripes came in when she molted on the way home and my partner kept doing a steve irwin "danger danger" impression and it just stuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baby T (May 7, 2021)

Some to add to my previous list...

T. Vagans - Vincent
P. Pulcher - Pam
L. Parahybana - Dora
D. Diamantinensis - Dolly
OBT - Ted
N. Tripepii - Squeaky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (May 7, 2021)

KaroKoenig said:


> _B. hamorii_ juvenile: *"Puschel"* (german for pompon or bobble). My son (now 6) named her. She belongs to him.
> 
> _C. cyaneopubescens_, now AF: *"Schnappi"* (after a somewhat famous german children's song about a perky baby crocodile. "schnappen" = to snatch sth up)).
> 
> ...


I don't now German but those are some really cute names! I like the Versi named after the little lint ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neonblizzard (May 7, 2021)

B. Hamorii - Sparkle 
A. Chalcodes - Flapjack 
T. Albopilosum - Scooter 
G. Pulchra - Jingles 
L. Parahybana - Coco chanel (The classy fuzzy lady)


----------



## Doodlebird (May 7, 2021)

I don't normally name my inverts, but a friend caught a spider that they gave me to ID (he's an Eastern Parson) and accidentally pulled off two legs trying to catch the speedy little guy. I have a soft spot for these guys, and he wasn't doing great so I kept him and named him Legolas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (May 7, 2021)

Yes. I enjoy it, and it seems to make others less afraid/repulsed if the tarantulas have silly names. I generally don't name them until I know what sex they are.

Names are in parentheses on the right side:

Acanthoscurria geniculata 1.0.0 (Zucchini)
Acanthoscurria geniculata 0.0.1
Aphonopelma chalcodes 0.1.0 (Daisy)
Bonnetina sp chamela 0.1.0 (Vienna)
Brachypelma albiceps 0.0.1
Brachypelma auratum 0.1.0 (Lucy)
Brachypelma boehmei 0.1.0 (Ginger)
Brachypelma emilia 0.1.0 (Mina)
Brachypelma emilia 1.0.0 (Rhubarb)
Brachypelma hamorii 1.0.0 (Cheeseburger)
Brachypelma hamorii 0.0.1
Brachypelma klaasi 0.1.0 (Mirage)
Brachypelma klaasi 1.0.0 (Inferno)
Brachypelma klaasi 1.0.0 (Bazooka)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 0.1.0 (Gossamer)
Cyriocosmus elegans 0.1.0 (Vickie)
Davus pentaloris 0.1.0 (Octavia)
Grammostola iherengi 0.1.0 (Voodoo)
Grammostola porteri 1.0.0 (Professor Chaos)
Grammostola porteri 0.0.1
Grammostola pulchra 0.1.0 (Niobe)
Grammostola pulchripes 0.1.0 (Legs)
Grammostola rosea (RCF) 1.0.0 (Tywin)
Grammostola rosea (RCF) 1.0.0 (Pepperoni)
Homoeomma chilensis 0.1.0 (Fidget)
Lasiodora difficilis 0.1.0 (Furry Land Octopus)
Lasiodora klugi 0.1.0 (Minerva)
Nhandu carapoensis 0.0.1
Nhandu chromatus 0.1.0 (Beverly)
Nhandu chromatus 0.1.0 (Inara)
Nhandu tripepii 1.0.0 (Moose)
Nhandu tripepii 1.0.0 (Charles Barkley)
Nhandu tripepii 0.1.0 (Cinnamon)
Pamphobeteus platyomma 1.0.0 (Donatello) - MM
Pamphobeteus sp machala 1.0.0 (Reginald)
Pamphobeteus sp machala 0.1.0 (Midnight)
Phormictopus atrichomatus 0.1.0 (Drucilla)
Phormictopus auratus 1.0.0 (Achilles)
Phormictopus auratus 0.1.0 (Charlotte)
Phormictopus cancerides 0.1.0 (Nutella)
Phormictopus sp Dominican purple 1.0.0 (Fenrir)
Phormictopus sp Dominican purple 0.1.0 (Vegas)
Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola 1.0.0 (Shooter McGavin)
Phormictopus sp South Hispaniola 0.1.0 (Sassafras)
Pterinopelma sazimai 1.0.0 (Pepsi)
Pterinopelma sazimai 0.1.0 (Liara)
Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina 0.1.0 (Andromeda)
Sericopelma sp Santa Catalina 0.1.0 (Sandy)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (hobby form) 1.0.0 (Oregano)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (hobby form) 1.0.0 (Curly Fries)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 1.0.0 (Mr. Miyagi)
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 1.0.0 (Arnold Schwarzelegger) - MM
Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) 0.1.0 (Kaylee)
Tliltocatl vagans 0.1.0 (Raven)
Tliltocatl vagans 0.1.0 (Magic)
Xenesthis immanis 1.0.0 (Fireball)
Xenesthis immanis 0.1.0 (Selene)

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## KaroKoenig (May 8, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> I don't now German but those are some really cute names


That's what happens when you allow a 6-year-old to participate. He even found our Psytalla horrida 'cute'. Gosh, I'm so proud of him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirstielol (May 8, 2021)

A. geniculata - Kira
A. avicularia - Boots
A. purpurea - Amethyst
B. boehmei - Ember
B. klaasi - Azalea
B. smithi - Eowyn
C. versicolor - Percy
C. cyaneopubescens - Vilya
G. pulchra - Arwen
G. pulchripes - Jadzia
H. sp. Colombia - Pumpkin
N. incei (gold form) - Sarenrae
N. tripepii - Peaches
P. irminia - Vecna
P. pulcher - Yasha
T. albopilosus - Vex'ahlia
T. albopilosus - Vax'ildan

Mostly taken from some of my favourite movies and shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixFyre (Dec 29, 2021)

I have my first coming in soon - G. Pulchras.

I've named her: Lady Victoria Nightshade

...she goes with the theme of my small business so I had to give her a suitable name, of course.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benson1990 (Dec 29, 2021)

OBT - Pepper
GBB - Wednesday
A. genic - Charlotte 
T. albo - Shadow
D. pentaloris - Linda
M. Balfouri - Holly

These are the sexed females I purchased, the rest are unsexed, mostly slings so I didn't name them yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 30, 2021)

I haven't named mine yet - unsexed Y.diversipes and C.versi slings, 0.1 A.genic juvie and an AF T.albo.


----------



## snarf (Dec 30, 2021)

I only name ones that are special to me anymore. 

H. maculata/ snowball
B. emilia/ fuzzy butt
T. stirmi/ Atropos
I can't seem to think of a name for my P. met though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73 (Dec 30, 2021)

snarf said:


> I can't seem to think of a name for my P. met though?


Kaiser/Blue Cross/Blue Shield.  Either of those will be Reminders to keep your medical coverage current. 

I haven’t named all of my T’s either.  Most are John/Jane Doe’s until it hits me.


----------



## snarf (Dec 30, 2021)

Lol very true I'm more concerned with my T. stirmi though it's a major psycho


----------



## AlbaArachnids92 (Dec 31, 2021)

How have I never seen this thread before?!  love it!
I said I'd stop naming them after about 3 or 4. I failed!
I like letting them settle in and see if a name comes to me later  some have been nameless for months

B. albiceps - Bernie/Bernice
N. chromatus - Nelly
L. parahybana - Linda
P. sazimai - Sasuke (Sassy)
H. sp Columbia L - Patricia (Patty)
D. pentaloris - Dave (if I end up with multiples they shall all be Dave #X)
K. brunnipes - Mini
N. incei - Theodora/Theodore
P. subfusca HL - Fussy
H. pulchripes - Goldie
E. cyanognathus - Bluetooth
T. albopilosus - Tilli
C. sp Kaeng Krachan - Kushy
P. metallica x2 - Matty & Matrix

Still no names for C. meridionalis or H. maculata, suggestions welcome!


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Dec 31, 2021)

OK let's do a 2021 roundup! Just got one new spider this year.

*Aphonopelma chalcodes*- Roller Skate Kate, Kate for short
*Grammostola porteri*- Winnie
*Brachypelma hamorii*- Doris
*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescen*s- Bitsa Talent
*Tliltocatl albopilosus*- Peg Leg Peggy, Peggy for short
*Nhandu coloratovillosus*- Scarlet
*Brachypelma emilia*- Gretchen
*Brachypelma boehmei*- Maud
*Nhandu chromatus*- Lucille
*Aphonopelma anax*- Suzie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platyphish (Jan 1, 2022)

Brachypelma boehmei- Darling
Avicularia avicularia (RIP)- Dahlia
Grammostola pulchra- Dorian Gray
Citharacanthus cyaneus- Bean
Dolichothele diamantinensis- Blueberry
Neoholothele incei- Junglerunner
Idothele mira- Legs
Pterinochilis murinus- Ophelia

Unnamed: Harpactira pulchripes and Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## antinous (Jan 2, 2022)

Names are all ‘Species name’ then a letter corresponding to how many I have. The letters will change as I am able to sex them.

0.0.1 𝘕𝘦𝘰𝘩𝘰𝘭𝘰𝘵𝘩𝘦𝘭𝘦 𝘪𝘯𝘤𝘦𝘪  -A
0.0.3 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘴𝘪𝘨𝘯𝘪𝘴 -A/B/C
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 𝘰𝘳𝘯𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 -A/B
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 cf. 𝘢𝘯𝘵𝘪𝘯𝘰𝘶𝘴 -A/B/C/D
0.0.𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Magna’  -A/B
0.0.2 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Manabi’ -A/B
0.0.4 𝘗𝘢𝘮𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘣𝘦𝘵𝘦𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Paisa’ -A/B/C/D
0.0.2 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 𝘢𝘶𝘳𝘢𝘵𝘶𝘴 -A/B
0.0.3 𝘗𝘩𝘰𝘳𝘮𝘪𝘤𝘵𝘰𝘱𝘶𝘴 sp. ‘Dominican Purple’ -A/B/C
0.0.3 𝘛𝘩𝘦𝘳𝘢𝘱𝘩𝘰𝘴𝘢 𝘢𝘱𝘰𝘱𝘩𝘺𝘴𝘪𝘴 -A/B/C
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 𝘪𝘯𝘵𝘦𝘳𝘮𝘦𝘥𝘪𝘢 -A/B/C
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Bright’ -A/B
0.0.2 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘Light’ -A/B
0.0.3 𝘟𝘦𝘯𝘦𝘴𝘵𝘩𝘪𝘴 sp. ‘White Lowland’ -A/B/C


----------



## Royalty (Jan 2, 2022)

h.pulcripes: Billy "Blue Legs"
p.murinus (RCF): Trigger / "The Cheeto"
p.metallica: Blue (sold them, regret it)
t.vagans: Vegas
e.murinus: Skully
o. sp. "bach ma" : Your Highness (gold looking bands on the legs and her burrow is her throne)

Special Mentions:

My brother called my p.vittata a "grape spider" since he saw it when fat/premolt. I keep thinking of that when she is premolt.
p.cambridgei is sometimes called "Speed racer" or 



 I sometimes give temp nicknames to a few but do not really dub them. I suppose it is because some of the bonding is not the same as my other pets. Some in my collection I consider a bit more temporary that I intend to sell as adults or sub adults to breeders.


----------



## vicareux (Jan 2, 2022)

vicareux said:


> T. Albopilosus - Brando
> G. Pulchra - Snoflwake (Because we all know snowflakes are black)
> C. Versicolor - Trifid (Inspiration from Trifid Nebula)


Update:
(already mentioned):
1.0 T. albopilosus - Brando
0.1 G.pulchra - Snowflake
0.1 C.versicolor - Trifid

New:
1.0 N.chromatus - October (RIP)
0.1 M.balfouri - Blink
0.3 A.geniculata - Alnitak,Alnilam,Mintaka (AG1,AG2 and AG3 in my Diary)
1.1 B.emilia - Pumpkin,Trooper (Respectively)
1.0.1 P.murinus - Phobos,Deimos (Respectively)
0.1 H.gigas - Persephone
0.1 C.darlingi - Ulla
0.0.1 T.albopilosus - Tiny Brandov

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHound (Jan 3, 2022)

T sabulosus - Maggie
D pentaloris - McBolty
C versicolor - Hellian
N chomatus - Rasputin
X immanis - Westley
C cyaneopubescens - needs a name
B hamorii - needs a name (I have vetoed my son's suggestion of Pumpkin Spice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 3, 2022)

ErikElvis said:


> Haven’t even thought about naming them. Quit naming things other than dogs and cats long ago. My 3rd ferret was just called ferret.


Hot chick:  "What's your dog's name?"
Steven Seagal: "I don't know.  I never thought about it."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Core (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm about two weeks into this hobby, so my collection is small (but growing).  It's easy to name them all right now:

T. albopilosus - Ayla
A. avicularia - Avi
T. vagans - Ruby
G. pulchripes - Charlie
B. hamorii - Kitty Cat Meow Meow (Kit for short)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jan 8, 2022)

AlbaArachnids92 said:


> How have I never seen this thread before?!  love it!
> I said I'd stop naming them after about 3 or 4. I failed!
> I like letting them settle in and see if a name comes to me later  some have been nameless for months
> 
> ...


I love that you named the E. cyanognathus Bluetooth! That's SO cute.


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jan 8, 2022)

Update:

0.1 Pamphobeteus sp. Mascara: Beatrix
0.1 P. vittata: Storm
1.0 P. ornata: Mowgli
0.1 P/ metallica: Kali
0.1 P. miranda: Nightshade
0.1 P. regalis: Sterling
1.0 L. klugi: Verdugo
1.0 C. cyanopubescens: Lazuli
0.1 T. stirmi: Prisca
0.1 B. hamorii: Binx
0.1 B. emilia: Scarlet
1.0 B. auratum: Xochitlpili
1.0 P. auratus: Carmen
1.0 Phormictopus sp. Dominican Purple: Amethyst
0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. hati hati: Ursula
0.1 P. irminia: Lenore
0.1 P. cambridgei: Crawlspace
1.0 G. pulchripes: Graham
0.1 G. porteri: Anastasia
0.1 S. calceatum: Jumanji
0.1 H. maculata: Calypso
0.0.1 A. avicularia M6: Boots
0.1 N. coloratovillosus: Lucille
1.0 C. schmidti: Captain Li Shang
0.0.1 P. sazimai: Petri
0.1 B. horrida: Ignis
0.1 A. chalcodes: Maricopa
1.0 A. seemani: Dampé
0.1 C. marshalli: Ripley
0.1 T. albopilosus: Grizzly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elyse71 (Jan 8, 2022)

MM T albopilosus - came to me already named Alvin
Juvie C versi - Legolots 
Juvie B hamorii - Buttercup 
Juvie I Herengi - Officially Reihna which means Queen, but quickly became known as Queen of the damned or QOTD because she is both feisty and flighty and is by far my most troublesome spood!
Sling T sabulosum - Not officially named yet but gets called Rufio as he's usually a 'lost boy' hiding for days on end. It will probably stick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ResinBomb (Jan 9, 2022)

My fiancé tends to be the name giver around here

Juvie G Pulchripes - Taco
Sling C Versi- Turquoise
Sling H Colombia- Diglett
Ball Python- Fiora
Rott- Athena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thearachnidaddict (Jan 9, 2022)

Theraphosa blondi aka the infant incapacitator


----------



## me and my Ts (Jan 9, 2022)

I don’t make mine except for the first one, her name is Rhonda, I named her that because she’s a T. vagans so “Rhonda the Mexican Red Rump”


----------



## TheHound (Jan 10, 2022)

TheHound said:


> T sabulosus - Maggie
> D pentaloris - McBolty
> C versicolor - Hellian
> N chomatus - Rasputin
> ...


B hamorii has been named Jack Skellington, which connects to my son's suggestion and just feels appropriate, plus I can always rename him Jackie Skellington if he turns out to be female.

Now I just need one for my GBB. Thinking of Gothmog, as I am a massive nerd, but not settled on it for sure yet.


----------



## Stemmy101 (Jan 10, 2022)

My T. Vagans name is Tea Berry. Don't ask why I chose that name


----------

